
Business Checklist for Selling a SaaS Application - javery
http://blog.adsdevshop.com/2010/01/25/business-checklist-for-selling-a-saas-application/
======
krobertson
Very interesting, though kind of disappointed he skipped over the legal stuff.
The other information is good to know, but a good portion could probably be
deferred. The legal stuff is the real mystery. If nothing else, would be good
to know the main points to square away with a lawyer (IP, release of
liability, timeframes for changes, consequences if something goes wrong, etc).

